# will 18x8 38mm off-set fit?



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

will that off-set work with 245 or 255 tires in the rear without rubbing? will it work with the fenders rolled? thanks very much.


----------



## 05 GTO M6_Ashton (Sep 24, 2006)

I do not know about that offset, but that isn't a very wide wheel if you are only going 18x8 rear. I've read that 285s fit rear with factory wheels. I would run a 18x9 or even 18x10 if it fits and run a a 275 rear. Kinda sad for me, I used to run 315s on my camaro with no rub; the look was incredible.


----------

